# Cruisers Battleships



## stug3 (Jul 7, 2013)

Heavy Cruiser USS Tuscaloosa was based at the Scapa Flow for joint operations with the Royal Navy.







Heavy Cruiser USS Wichita


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 7, 2013)

My grandpa served on the USS Wichita


----------



## stug3 (Jul 7, 2013)

Do you know if he was on board when the Wichita was part of the Convoy_PQ_17 escort? That was a rough trip.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 7, 2013)

Not sure would have to ask when I get back to the US, he was on quite a few ships. He was moved to the USS Worcester after the Wichita was decommissioned and one other ship that may have been between those two actually. Will have to find out some more!


----------



## stug3 (Jul 7, 2013)

USS_Pittsburgh_CA-72
_On June 4, 1945, Pittsburgh began to fight a typhoon which by early next day had increased to 70-knot (130 km/h) winds and 100-foot (30 m) waves. Shortly after her starboard scout plane had been lifted off its catapult and dashed onto the deck by the wind, Pittsburgh's second deck buckled, her bow structure thrust upward, and then wrenched free. Fortunately all watertight bulkheads were closed and the crew at battle stations so no lives were lost. Now her crew's seamanship saved their own ship. Still fighting the storm, and maneuvering to avoid being rammed by the drifting bow-structure, Pittsburgh was held quarter-on to the seas by engine manipulations while the forward bulkhead was shored. 
Excellent damage control by the crew prevented significant flooding and the ship rode out the storm by keeping her stern to the wind. After a seven-hour battle, the storm subsided, and Pittsburgh proceeded at 6 knots (11 km/h) to Guam arriving on 10 June. Her bow, nicknamed "McKeesport" (a suburb of Pittsburgh), was later salvaged by the tug Munsee (AT-107) and brought into Guam.
With a false bow, Pittsburgh left Guam on 24 June bound for Puget Sound Navy Yard, arriving 16 July. Still under repair at war's end, she was placed in commission in reserve on 12 March 1946 and decommissioned on 7 March 1947. The typhoon damage also earned her the nickname "Longest Ship in the World" as literally thousands of miles separated the bow and stern.
She was recommisioned during the Korean War and served until she was scrapped in the early 70's_

At port in Guam




1944




making its way to Guam after having its bow broken off by powerful waves during a typhoon in June 1945









Guam






_" USS McKeesport"
"_




1955


----------



## stug3 (Jul 8, 2013)

USS Pennsylvania BB-38

Dec. 7, 1941- Survived attack on Pearl Harbor while in dry dock.
1942-43- Training Overhauling
1943-44- Fire Support in Aleutians, Makin Atoll, Kwajalein, Eniwetok, Marianas.
July 1944- During Guam campaign fired more ammunition than any other warship in history during a single campaign.
Sept. 1944- Palau Bombardment and Fire Support Group
Oct. 1944- Surigao Strait, Leyte Gulf
1945- Lingayen Gulf Bombardment and Fire Support Group, Wake Island bombardment
Aug. 12, 1945- hit by aerial torpedo in Buckner Bay
July 1946- Operation Crossroads atomic bomb tests target ship, Bikini atoll
1946-48- Kwajalein Lagoon, radiological and structural studies, sunk Feb. 10, 1948

In five years of World War II service, USS Pennsylvania travelled 146,052 miles (235,048 km) and fired 6,854 14 in (360 mm) rounds at the enemy, with 31,678 shells from her 5 in (130 mm) guns and 97,327 rounds from her antiaircraft battery.


USS Pennsylvania during visit to Australia in 1925






Details of 1942-43 Overhaul


----------



## stug3 (Jul 8, 2013)

View of splinter shields, 5-Inch AA gun shields and 20mm guns and platforms. Stb. side, amidship, looking Fwd. Mare Island, CA. 26 Feb. 1942. 






View of splinter shields and 20mm guns and platforms amidships, looking Fwd. Mare Island, CA. 26 Feb. 1942. 






Looking up at Mainmast, port side. Mare Island, CA. 26 Feb. 1942.


----------



## stug3 (Jul 8, 2013)

Photo taken on 2 March 1942, at Mare Island. Visible are much of her different early war guns - two shielded 5in/25cal guns, three 5in/51cal casemate guns, a 1.10" AA gun tub, and numerous 20mm Oerlikons on the upper levels.






Broadside view, starboard


----------



## stug3 (Jul 8, 2013)

Firing her 14"/45 and 5"/38 guns while bombarding Guam, south of the Orote Peninsula, on the first day of landings, 21 July 1944.






Pennsylvania leading Colorado, Louisville, Portland and Columbia into Lingayen Gulf, Philippines, January 1945.


----------



## vinnye (Jul 9, 2013)

Some RN Heavy and Light Cruisers

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hjlyOAwkHO0_

and HMS Vanguard

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibmNfKh9xqE_


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 9, 2013)

Odd but I only get one pic show up in threads 6, 7, and 8. Rest are just icons.


----------



## stug3 (Jul 9, 2013)

20 MM guns and shields on emergency cabin platform, port side, 26 Feb. 1942 at Mare Island.






1.1 gun tub, eventually replaced by 40mm Bofors


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 9, 2013)

Stug, you may already know about this site but here's one I find interesting that is loaded with photos.
Photo Archive Main Index


----------



## stug3 (Jul 10, 2013)

The 15 inch guns of HMS WARSPITE hurling shells at enemy troops still holding out at Catania, Sicily as seen from the bridge of the battleship. It was called on by the army to carry out this task and hurled tons of shells at a range between 15,000 and 11,000 yards. At the same time destroyers engaged shore batteries from a still closer range and although ships were attacked later from the air they suffered no casualties or damage.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 10, 2013)

Pics showing up now. Good stuff.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 12, 2013)

great set of Pics!


----------



## vinnye (Jul 31, 2013)

It was not just the bigger dtuff that had big damage done ; HMS Bittern ;




Damaged by Stukas.


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 1, 2013)

HMS Eskimo neatly chopped off at A mount


----------



## Marcel (Aug 2, 2013)

Light cruiser the Ruyter, famous for being the Flagship of Schout bij Nacht Karel Doorman during the battle of the Java sea in 1942. 












The hms Java also involved in the Battle of the Java sea


----------



## Juha (Aug 2, 2013)

Hello Marcel
Nice photos but the lowest isn't de Ruyter, probably CL Java or Sumatra

Juha


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Aug 2, 2013)

Not the best heavy cruiser, but she is one of the ships I'm most fond of. This York-class CA had a colorful life during the war. Playing a key role in the Battle of the River Plate, to her defiant end at the Java Sea. Her surviving crew would spend the war as POWs of the Imperial Japanese empire. 







_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRmQpyi-2Rs_

This site has some good images. http://www.world-war.co.uk/York/exeter.php3


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 2, 2013)

She was a beautiful ship though.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 3, 2013)

Juha said:


> Hello Marcel
> Nice photos but the lowest isn't de Ruyter, probably CL Java or Sumatra
> 
> Juha


you're right, it's the Java Good eye. I have clicked one too many.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Aug 3, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> She was a beautiful ship though.



I agree, though I don't the RN had looks in mind when designing her.  I think this CA has Exeter beat for looks though, and firepower. 
USS _Houston_ CA-30, Northhampton-class heavy cruiser. Had 9x8 inch guns compared to Exeters 6, but her armor was thinner than most contemporaries due to the weight limit of the Washington Naval Treaty. Was part of the US Asiatic Fleet, taking part in the valiant if hopeless defense of Java. Survived the Battle of the Java Sea, but was lost in the early morning hours of March 1st, 1942 at the Sunda Strait, along with the HMAS Perth(will post pictures later). 









_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZWgEczRXrk_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzemNcRg8s8_


----------



## vinnye (Aug 4, 2013)

Didn't the USN heavy cruisers have less armour than their RN counterparts?
I wonder how they would have stood up to the 11 inch shells from Graf Spee?


----------



## vinnye (Aug 4, 2013)

If I remember correctly, the RN had to try to juggle with a number of requirements. Namely, complying with treaties / limitations, having sufficient cruisers to have a presence around the Empire and secure trade routes etc. This meant that these cruisers needed to be quite long legged, have good speed and also have a good combination of armour and firepower to look after themselves - as backup may be a long way off!
I believe the 8 inch goods whilst quite hard hitting, had a slower rate of fire and so were second choice to the more rapid firing 6 inch guns.
The IJN tried a different route - emphasizing firepower over protection and creature comforts for their crews. In some cases the IJN produced ships that were not very seaworthy and had top heavy characteristics.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Aug 4, 2013)

Light Crusier of the Modified Leander class. Built by the Royal Navy and sold to the Royal Australian Navy. Was part of the ABDA naval forces near Java. Survived the Battle of the Java Sea, and fought to the last alongside USS Houston during the Battle of the Sunda Strait.


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 4, 2013)

I have always been interested in the RN C,D and E class WWI light cruisers built for service in the North Sea but ended up serving world wide during WWII often on convoy or anti raider duty

HMS Ceres 






HMS Dragon






HMS Emerald


----------



## vinnye (Aug 4, 2013)

HMS Coventry was one of those light cruisers that got a refit as a AA ship. 
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/38/HMS_Coventry_(1918).jpg
She was sunk in 1942 after being attacked by Stukas off Tobruk.


----------



## vinnye (Aug 4, 2013)

The E class cruisers (only 2 completed) were a lot bigger ships and were designed for 33 knots to counter rumoured KM fast cruisers of WW1.
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/4c/HMS_Enterprise_1936_LOC_matpc_20229.jpg
This Wiki photo has the caption - Enterprise - experimental twin turret.


----------



## Civettone (Aug 6, 2013)

This might be a retarded question - I do not know much about surface ships - but are all those holes portholes? Some of these ships seem to have so many. Wouldn't that add to construction complications?



Kris


----------



## stug3 (Aug 6, 2013)

Yes they are. There was a lot going on inside those hulls and the ship had to generate it's own power, including for light, so as much natural light as possible was needed to lessen that burden.


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 7, 2013)

You can usually tell where the armour belt and anti torpedo protection is by the lack of portholes.


----------



## Shortround6 (Aug 7, 2013)

They also opened to provide ventilation. No air conditioning on those old ships.


----------



## stug3 (Aug 7, 2013)

Did'nt they have some kind of forced air ventilation system?


----------



## Shortround6 (Aug 7, 2013)

Yes but nothing like we have today. The stoke holds were pressurized for better combustion (power) but other parts of the ship were less well supplied. US ships were among the first close up the sides and go to forced (mechanical) ventilation at artificial light. 

Lots of ships had used vent cowls to supplement ventilation when under way and some vent cowls could be rotated to take advantage of the wind.


----------



## stug3 (Aug 12, 2013)

16-inch guns on the battleship HMS RODNEY open fire whilst she is steaming in the Western Mediterranean. In the foreground can be seen one of the battleship’s 4.7 inch guns in an open turret. Note how the barrels of the 16 inch guns are of uneven length, due to the recoil of the gun after firing.


----------



## stug3 (Aug 13, 2013)

Operation Pedestal, 13 August 1942: A DIDO class cruiser firing at night against Italian MAS boats. 






HMS Manchester was hit by two torpedoes in the early hours of the 13th August. The fight to keep her afloat had to be abandoned some hours later.






13 August: The Italian Fleet intervenes: The cruiser MUZIO ATTENDOLO at Naples after UNBROKEN’s attack on 13 August 1942. She was hit by one 21 inch torpedo which blew off her bows. The target’s high speed at the time of the hit is indicated by the way the hull was folded back as far back as the bridge.


----------



## vinnye (Aug 14, 2013)

A close view of her damage - from Wiki.
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/9/92/ShatteredBow.jpg/725px-ShatteredBow.jpg


----------



## stug3 (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## stug3 (Aug 14, 2013)

HMS SCYLLA, at anchor on the Clyde







Sailors using steam hoses to clear ice from anchor chains and winches on board HMS SCYLLA during a cold spell on patrol in the Atlantic, February 1943.






Merchant ships of convoy JW53 passing through pack ice during the voyage. An escort destroyer can be seen in the background. View from the cruiser HMS SCYLLA. 






View of a convoy in calm seas, seen from the bridge of an Royal Navy escort vessel believed to be anti-aircraft light cruiser HMS SCYLLA, a it passes the Iberian coast, July 1943. SCYLLA was part of the escort group for UK-Freetown convoys.





_HMS Scylla was a veteran of the arctic convoys to Russia, where her crew had gained much experience of dealing with aircraft attacks. The Dido class cruisers were well armed with anti-aircraft guns and effective in this role. The crew would no doubt have appreciated their transfer to escort duties from Gibraltar and in the Mediterranean. The threat from aircraft remained no less deadly and now a new menace appeared. A ‘glider bomb’ was a true innovation for the time, a remote control missile, guided onto its target by radio control from the releasing aircraft. One of the earliest attacks, although unsuccessful, was most probably upon HMS Scylla, although they were not aware of what they had been attacked by at the time._






US Intelligence report on the Glider bomb





HMS Scylla Story, 1942 - 1943


----------



## RCAFson (Aug 14, 2013)

HMS Scylla in action during PQ-18:
CONVOY TO RUSSIA - British Pathé


----------



## stug3 (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks for posting that, Im sure there's all kinds of good stuff on the British Pathé site. Ill have to check it out when I get a chance. Ive seen the RAF Mustangs BP newsreel on youtube.


----------



## vinnye (Aug 15, 2013)

Malta Convoy ; Pathe.

MALTA CONVOY BATTLE - British Pathé


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 19, 2013)

Twin 6 inch 50 cal Mk XXIII turret and gun director from the Leander Class cruiser HMS/HMNZS Achilles. This ship had a proud history, in action during the Battle of the River Plate. Was delivered to the Indian Navy in 1948 as INS Delhi and paid off in 1978. This turret survives at Devonport Naval Base, Auckland, New Zealand, another is preserved in Poona, India.











A model of HMS Achilles in the RNZN Museum at Torpedo Bay, Auckland.


----------



## stug3 (Feb 18, 2019)

5 Inch 38 Caliber Twin Gun Mount & Handling Room


----------



## stug3 (Feb 18, 2019)

16 ‌Inch Gun Turret

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 19, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Feb 19, 2019)

5.25 inch revolving mounting removed from the cruiser HMS Argonaut during repairs in the USA after the bow and stern were blown off by torpedos from the Italian submarine Lazzaro Mocinego

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## fliger747 (Apr 12, 2019)

As to the Fritz X interesting that the Savanna survived a similar hit that destroyed Roma. As with Hood, a battleships greatest enemy was the explosives stored in it's magazines. I met a gentleman that was on USS Pringle (a destroyer) that was hit by a "Baka" in the Pacific, he though they got hit by a flying torpedo!


----------



## fliger747 (Apr 15, 2019)

Between the Battleship and cruiser were a few types. Panzerschiff was one. Battleships grew in size and capability. with the advent of the carrier, speed became a requisite. The early war types, US, UK and Germany were capable of maybe 28 knots, marginal. It took the 10,000 extra tons to buy a truly fast battleship. In the Pacific the Japanese had the somewhat elderly but improved Kongo's which as carrier escorts impinged on the USN calculations, certainly an overmatch for the USN cruiser escorts, fast battleships lacking. In the final event these ships were quite similar in size and capability to the Alaska large Cruisers. As the war really evolved, the Alaska's were probably just as effective as the larger semi and fast Battleships as carrier consorts, and being able to keep any fast cruisers at bay.


----------

